

On 'oh-my-zsh' - dain
http://wrappedthoughts.heroku.com/on-oh-my-zsh

======
teilo
I have yet to find zsh worth the fuss of learning.

I tried Oh-my-zsh for a while. I hated its long start-up times every time you
login. The constant "update me!" yipping drove me crazy. A shell is supposed
to stay out of your way and be useful, not pop up questions that have nothing
to do with your present task.

As to the "nothing to learn". Pfft. Plenty to learn or you aren't really using
zsh. The shortcuts mentioned are just aliases. You can get them in Bash just
as easily:

    
    
      alias l="ls -G -la"
      alias ..="cd .."
      alias ...="cd ../.."
      alias ~="cd ~"
    

Yes, zsh does have some neat things that bash does not (like right-side
prompts) but it's not enough, in my book, to grow attached to a shell that you
aren't necessarily going to find on all terminals. Bash is everywhere and very
powerful.

And as for a plug-in framework with most of the same stuff as oh-my-zsh, there
is bash-it: [http://thechangelog.com/post/1253059801/bash-it-a-
community-...](http://thechangelog.com/post/1253059801/bash-it-a-community-
bash-framework)

~~~
dain
I understand what you are saying, but have yet to encounter any of the same
problems. I didn't know I could create aliases in bash though, so that really
invalidates that portion of my article. Thanks for pointing that out. I will
certainly look into that, and if I have any of the same problems I will
certainly think about just switching back to bash and using aliases.

------
lbbb
Gray text on white - please don't do it.

